# Newbie onboard.



## Enigma (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello to everyone. My name is Chris. I am new to this site and relativly new to Haunting. I look forward to learning new stuff from everyone and posting some of my props.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Chris!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Greetings and welcome aboard Enigma!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Chris. There's no turning back now.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yo! welcome to the site. Hope you have a fun time here!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Chris !!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Chris.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Chris


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome to the Forum


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and WELCOME!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Chris, great to see you on HF!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Enigma


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello and WELCOME!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Pumpkinfarmer (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome, i too am a newbie, hopefully we will cross paths and increase the talent bank here


----------

